# ORDER****B12/KN13 STRUT BAR



## MYNISMOB12 (Dec 20, 2007)

SPECIAL ORDER FROM THIS SITE $140.00 each plus shipping
<BR>
MyNismo.com - CUSCO B12/KN13 STRUT BARS
<BR>


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

shit stains this is a good deal.

i'll order a rear one when i have some cash in hand.


----------



## sheepwolf (Aug 22, 2006)

Did you have to do any modding to have it fit over the E series air filter?


----------



## sonicgundam (Aug 15, 2007)

sheepwolf said:


> Did you have to do any modding to have it fit over the E series air filter?


check the link. it states so on the site.


----------

